# Vasectomy?



## FearlessFreep (Jul 25, 2005)

Has anyone here had one?  How did it go? What were the downsides?  How long before you could seriously train again?  Thanks


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jul 25, 2005)

A good procedure unless you might want to have babies in the future. The reversal is expensive and frequently fails.  I was real sore for about 2 days and waddled for a week.  I went to class 5 day later but was a little slow.  Within 2 weeks I could do everything I needed to do.  I do generally keep the equipment immobile in a cup and jock during class. 

Jeff
All medical procedures run the risk of infection, unexpected response to medication, etc. but these are rare.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jul 25, 2005)

_ 		 		 		 		A good procedure unless you might want to have babies in the future. The reversal is expensive and frequently fails_

 I'm 36 years old with 6 kids 


 Thanks for the rest


----------



## MisterMike (Jul 25, 2005)

Ug....whhhyyyyyy did I click this link. I'm sore just reading all this.... :btg:


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 25, 2005)

Had one on a friday evening, drove myself home (no, not on a bicycle), was back at work driving a truck on monday.  I had no problems with the procedure and it's certainly a less expensive and less invasive procedure for you than for your wife.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 25, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> ... and it's certainly a less expensive and less invasive procedure for you than for your wife.


 Far less expensive, far less invasive, far less dangerous, and far more reliable.

 Tubal ligation involves general anasthesia, a hospital stay, CO2 gas pumped into her abdominal cavity which affects all internal organs it makes contact with, the reliability factor has been dropping (according to the feedback I've been getting from the health care workers in my area - I think that's indicative of poor surgical performance but that's just me), and possible infection and increased risk of endometriosis which would result in yet another surgical procedure.

 If it comes down to you or your wife for sterilization ... take one for the team.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jul 25, 2005)

_
   If it comes down to you or your wife for sterilization ... take one for the team._

 Yes, we had already dicussed that


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jul 25, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Far less expensive, far less invasive, far less dangerous, and far more reliable.
> 
> Tubal ligation involves general anasthesia, a hospital stay, CO2 gas pumped into her abdominal cavity which affects all internal organs it makes contact with, the reliability factor has been dropping (according to the feedback I've been getting from the health care workers in my area - I think that's indicative of poor surgical performance but that's just me), and possible infection and increased risk of endometriosis which would result in yet another surgical procedure.
> 
> If it comes down to you or your wife for sterilization ... take one for the team.


Agreed.  I'm always amazed at the number of men too afraid to undergo the procedure.  An added benefit is that many women become friendlier when they don't fear pregnancy and particularly when they don't have birth control pills decreasing libido.

One other draw back of tubal ligation is that many woman find that their menstrual cramps worsen.

Jeff


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 25, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> I'm 36 years old with 6 kids
> 
> 
> Thanks for the rest


 :xtrmshock 

wow.  

*salutes*


----------



## Lisa (Jul 25, 2005)

Fearless,

Tis true about it being less evasive etc. then for your wife, but if I could just make one very strong suggestion.  I think about 6-8 weeks after the vasectomy you are to bring a sample in for testing to make sure that the vasectomy was a success.  I implore you, no matter how embarassing it seems, to take that sample in.  We had a radio DJ here in Winnipeg that had his vasectomy done on air, lol.  He was trying to bring to the attention to the males how easy it was, and it helped ratings too, lol.  Anyways... he didn't take a sample in and his wife became pregnant.  It is well worth making sure everything was done correctly.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jul 25, 2005)

_ wow.  

  *salutes*_

 Thanks   I was sorta thinking when Jeff mentioned "friendlier" that I wasn't really sure if I could handle it if my wife and I were any more friendly...

_  It is well worth making sure everything was done correctly._

 Well...we've joked about that, too


----------



## kenpochad (Jul 25, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Far less expensive, far less invasive, far less dangerous, and far more reliable.
> 
> Tubal ligation involves general anasthesia, a hospital stay, CO2 gas pumped into her abdominal cavity which affects all internal organs it makes contact with, the reliability factor has been dropping (according to the feedback I've been getting from the health care workers in my area - I think that's indicative of poor surgical performance but that's just me), and possible infection and increased risk of endometriosis which would result in yet another surgical procedure.
> 
> If it comes down to you or your wife for sterilization ... take one for the team.


this is not so my wife had it done,  She did get anasthesia but was home in two hours , and every thing was done by making two  Incision less than an inch long same down time as the 
vasectomy. 
but i couldnt do the vasectomy at that time i had no ins. on me if i did i would like to think i would have done it


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 25, 2005)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> Ug....whhhyyyyyy did I click this link. I'm sore just reading all this.... :btg:


Again ... MisterMike and I agree on something ... 

What is the world coming too ... 

Dogs and Cats lying down in the streets together.

Lions and lambs ... AaarrggghhH!!!!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jul 25, 2005)

_I'm sore just reading all this...._

 Hey, at least this involves anesthesia.  Check out the woman's forum thread about kicks to the groin!


----------



## lulflo (Jul 25, 2005)

I don't know what type of situation it would cause as I haven't had it done, and I have considered it myself, but the thing that stops me is that I believe that there is a reason that you should be able to produce life within your body. It seems to me that that would be original energy and to turn that off within your body would have some serious side effects. 

Just like medications have side effects, any time you take away or add something into your body, there are likely going to be some side effects. If that doesn't seem to be a concern for you or if you don't think about the spiritual side of what you are affecting, then go on gung ho and good luck. But if it is a concern for you, anything that is done and would have to be undone if necessary will have had its effect and can not be changed. I would get some reading material on it and talk to many others who might know more than myself on the subject.

Farang - Larry


----------



## Lisa (Jul 25, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> Has anyone here had one? How did it go? What were the downsides? How long before you could seriously train again? Thanks


 FearlessFreep,

 Make sure you go over all the risks with your urologist.  Some urologists believe that there is an increased risk of forming prostate or testicular cancer after a vasectomy especially if there is a predisposition in the family.

 Nalia


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 25, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> I'm 36 years old with 6 kids


:asian: 

Wow...

I am going in for the consult on sept. 22nd.  Very relevant thread!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 25, 2005)

Call me old-fashioned, but...it just ain't for me.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 25, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Call me old-fashioned, but...it just ain't for me.


Normally, I'm with you. I've been considering the same thing, because what is even MORE not for me is slipping a jimmy on for 10 more years, or running the increased risk of unexpected fatherhood of a special needs infant (my old lady is in the increased risk age range...still fertile, but with old eggs). Once the insurance kicks in, BRING ON THE SNIP!

D.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 26, 2005)

The Big V is no biggie compared to what women go through in birthing babies, or the risks for woman during tubal ligation.  It's a quick procedure, hardly invasive and the recovery is fast.  I mean what could be bad about sitting in an easy chair watching a ball game with a nice ice pack on your boys? :idunno:   I'd say the only downside is having to have your doc help you into your jockstrap :uhyeah: - still you are way ahead of the game compared to the indignities woman suffer during birth!  I am with Georgia on this one, "_dudes it's only fair that you take one for the team here!"_   FearlessFrep I wish you a successful procedure and a speedy recovery.  Six children?!  I bow to both you and your wife! :asian:  :asian:


----------



## jonah2 (Jul 26, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> :asian:
> 
> Wow...
> 
> I am going in for the consult on sept. 22nd. Very relevant thread!


Same with me - went to the quack last week for the first consultation. He referred me to another hospital where I can have it done on my lunch break. He said it will all be done in the next three months. My brother in law (also into his MA) had it done a couple years ago (under general) and he was on his feet again and training immediately, but not fully for about two weeks I think.

Good luck to every body having one.

ps - my mother in law offered to do it for free with two steralized house bricks, but I declined.

Jonah


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jul 26, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> FearlessFreep,
> 
> Make sure you go over all the risks with your urologist.  Some urologists believe that there is an increased risk of forming prostate or testicular cancer after a vasectomy especially if there is a predisposition in the family.
> 
> Nalia


This was shown not to be true.

Jeff


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 26, 2005)

jonah2 said:
			
		

> ps - my mother in law offered to do it for free with two steralized house bricks, but I declined.


 Yeah, I usually pull a tanto and  a chive out whenever I tell my husband it's time to start thinking about it.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jul 26, 2005)

_The Big V is no biggie compared to what women go through in birthing babies, or the risks for woman during tubal ligation_

 Yeah, we've been talking about it for awhile.  Basically, we decided that *if* the last birth had to be a C-Section that we would ask for the tubal then, but otherwise it was up to me.

_Six children?!  I bow to both you and your wife!_

 My wife read some of the comments here and was amused that I was getting the credit


----------



## oldnewbie (Jul 26, 2005)

My Brother did it some years ago. The procedure went fine, and was up and around quickly. Only problem, his very young daughter ran up to him on the second or third day of recovery, and without thinking, he picked her up in his arms....and promptly went into the fetal position.

 He swelled to the size of a grapefuit! After a couple weeks he was fine.

 Remember to LAY LOW!!!

 And you are doing the right thing!


----------



## Mark Barlow (Jul 26, 2005)

I had it done about 10 years ago.  Went by the Dr.s office in the morning, went to work afterwards, was back on the mat the following night.  I'll admit that I didn't take any falls the first night back but other than minor pain for a couple of days, it was no big deal.  It was a bit embarressing taking the "sample" in to make sure I was firing blanks but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 26, 2005)

My husband had his vasectomy done during my fourth pregnancy (our decision). [All of my pregnancies were difficult and were very high-risk to both the baby and me which required blood tests every week to monitor.] He recovered very well from his outpatient vasectomy surgery (home in less than an hour). When my final child was born and I had fully recovered, it is really nice not having to worry about any form of birth control (condoms, VCF, etc). 

 Basically, the result is we were able to enjoy ourselves more and be more spontaneous. There is no problem with his "performance"; in fact, he did even better without the stress of wondering whether the birth control worked/failed.  

 Side effects for him?  Other than pain during recovery time, none.  He is able to resume all his physical activities.  

    - Ceicei


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 26, 2005)

It isn't all that bad.  I've had seedless oranges since the early nineties.  The doctor gave me my little sections of vas deferens in a bottle.  I don't know where they are today...thought maybe I'd have them dried and made into earrings for my wife, or Christmas tree ornaments.

The Indians perfected a technique where they inject a gel into the vas deferens.  The process requires two minor incisions, and is far less invasive than a vasectomy.  The procedure is easily reversable with an injection of DMSO to flush out the gel, and the patient stays sterile on average for ten years if left alone.  Its 100 percent effective.

We'll likely never see this procedure here in the U.S., as "Big Pharma" wants to develop a male birth control pill.  For the Third World, though, this might have a positive and dynamic impact.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## jonah2 (Aug 15, 2005)

jonah2 said:
			
		

> Same with me - went to the quack last week for the first consultation. He referred me to another hospital where I can have it done on my lunch break. He said it will all be done in the next three months.


Just had my op date confirmed as 27th September - seems a bit real now!!!

jonah


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 15, 2005)

jonah2 said:
			
		

> Just had my op date confirmed as 27th September - seems a bit real now!!!


Good luck Jonah!


----------



## kenpohack (Aug 17, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Good luck Jonah!



Overall it's an easy procedure. I just had one two weeks ago. You'll be sore for a week. Try to get the doctor to give you some pain pills, as mine did not provide any. Ice will be your best friend for about a week or so. You can train after a week, but I don't recommend any contact for two weeks


----------



## jonah2 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have been given some advice for my upcomming op, and it may be too much for some to read but anyway - 

A freind of mine had the procedure about 10 years ago and he said because there is some swelling in that area the 'weight' increaeses down there that adds to the discomfort.

He said the best releif he could find - but definately to be done with no company - was to fill a jug with water, sit there naked and -- well -- let it all just float

Thought i'd share that info -- it made laugh like mad when he told me the story whilst doing all the actions and descriptive faces!!!

jonah


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 18, 2005)

Don't know if anyone made mention, but when my husband got his surgery, the dr also required him to wear compressing shorts (similar to bike shorts, but more snug--I got him one of those designed to hold a cup [to be worn without the cup, of course]) until he recovered completely.

- Ceicei


----------



## kenpohack (Aug 18, 2005)

jonah2 said:
			
		

> I have been given some advice for my upcomming op, and it may be too much for some to read but anyway -
> 
> A freind of mine had the procedure about 10 years ago and he said because there is some swelling in that area the 'weight' increaeses down there that adds to the discomfort.
> 
> ...



Try a bag of frozen peas. Freeze them overnight and put them on over a jock strap. It will help relieve the swelling and facilitate quicker healing. It doesn't hurt to take a sleeping pill after the op and sleep for about twelve hours. The body heals faster while sleeping. Also, when you're asleep, you won't feel any pain.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 18, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Don't know if anyone made mention, but when my husband got his surgery, the dr also required him to wear compressing shorts (similar to bike shorts, but more snug--I got him one of those designed to hold a cup [to be worn without the cup, of course]) until he recovered completely.
> 
> - Ceicei


When I got mine my youngest was 3. A cup might have helped.

Jeff


----------



## searcher (Aug 18, 2005)

I have heard that the worst part is when they inject deadner into your testicle, is this true?


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 18, 2005)

searcher said:
			
		

> I have heard that the worst part is when they inject deadner into your testicle, is this true?


Fortunately it isn't injected into the testicle but it does briefly burn. The worst part is when your child enthusiastically leaps into your lap.

Jeff


----------



## searcher (Aug 18, 2005)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> Fortunately it isn't injected into the testicle but it does briefly burn. The worst part is when your child enthusiastically leaps into your lap.
> 
> Jeff


The reason I ask is that one of my former employees had it done while serving in the Navy.   He said that they injected straight into his test. and that it felt like getting hit in the crouch by a baseball bat.

Ouch!!!!


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 18, 2005)

searcher said:
			
		

> The reason I ask is that one of my former employees had it done while serving in the Navy.   He said that they injected straight into his test. and that it felt like getting hit in the crouch by a baseball bat.
> 
> Ouch!!!!


the Anesthesia was not done correctly.  Mine burned a little but I get hurt worse everytime I step on the mat.

Jeff


----------



## Mike M (Sep 3, 2005)

Going in for a consult on 9/7.  Wish I could just get it over with.  

Argh.  Mike


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 3, 2005)

*-MODERATOR NOTE-*

Thread edited to conform to Martial Talk Policies.

-Technopunk
-Martial Talk Super Moderator


----------



## Loki (Sep 3, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> _I'm sore just reading all this...._
> 
> Hey, at least this involves anesthesia.  Check out the woman's forum thread about kicks to the groin!


    Actually, you're better off not. Your brain is what will become sore.


----------



## jonah2 (Sep 30, 2005)

jonah2 said:
			
		

> Just had my op date confirmed as 27th September - seems a bit real now!!!
> 
> jonah


Well had it done - why I'm discussing it with potentially thousands of people is beyond me, but it may help some one.

I went in on tuesday 27th for the op. Had a 30 minute consultation with nusing staff and consultant at 12.15 and went under the knife at 2.30.

Slight unpleasant sensation (similar to a grazing blow to the testicles) each time the local anesthetic (sp) went in (one on each side). But appart from that no pain at all and I walked out just after 3.0pm following a cup of tea.

Had a jovial chat with doctors and nurses during the procedure which all felt abit sureal whilst listening to David Bowey on CD.

That night was a bit unconfortable, at worst, and today (day 4) have no problems except very mild bruising.

Missed out on training this week but see what next week brings - will probably do most things exept sparring for the next couple of weeks.

Hope this helps the original question

jonah


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 30, 2005)

Glad it all went so smoothly!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 30, 2005)

jonah2, I want to commend you for discussing this so openly and honestly with all of us.  It seems the focus is so very much on women's health for so long that it is refreshing to see people speak out on men's health issues (I think the Armstrong saga did well for you fellas).  It's very important that men's issues be discussed for demystification.

 Thank you for sharing and I'm also very glad things went well. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2005)

Tea, David Bowie, a stiff upper lip about the pain--what a decidedly British vasectomy!

Glad all went well. Good luck!


----------



## jonah2 (Sep 30, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> ...what a decidedly British vasectomy!


I say old boy - it certainly was

And the little pinky was up too - THE LITTLE FINGER HOLDING THE TEA CUP - you filthy minded so and so's

jonah


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2005)

Lol!


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Nov 8, 2007)

I know this is an old thread but I figured Id update it with some current information. As I type this, I'm sitting with an ice pack on the "boys" recovering from my vasectomy. My doc did a fairly new procedure called the "no scalpel" vasectomy. There was no needle or sutures either. The anesthesia was applied with an air gun and the procedure involved "punching" a small opening and doing the work in there. It was all closed up with a few drops of adhesive. Not the way I would have "liked" to have spent my day, but compared to my wife getting a tubal it was not really too bad. Ive felt worse after a groin shot than I do now. If you are thinking about it, the anticipation is way worse than the event. Now its a matter of making myself wait a week till i get to workout again. I dont feel all that disabled right now , but I was warned to not let the lack of pain fool ya.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 8, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> I know this is an old thread but I figured Id update it with some current information. As I type this, I'm sitting with an ice pack on the "boys" recovering from my vasectomy. My doc did a fairly new procedure called the "no scalpel" vasectomy. There was no needle or sutures either. The anesthesia was applied with an air gun and the procedure involved "punching" a small opening and doing the work in there. It was all closed up with a few drops of adhesive. Not the way I would have "liked" to have spent my day, but compared to my wife getting a tubal it was not really too bad. Ive felt worse after a groin shot than I do now. If you are thinking about it, the anticipation is way worse than the event. Now its a matter of making myself wait a week till i get to workout again. I dont feel all that disabled right now , but I was warned to not let the lack of pain fool ya.


 
I have been suffering from a severe case of "sliceonmynutsaphobia" and have been putting it off and putting it off and just taking the nagging from the wife.  Of course having someone shooting the boys with an airgun doesn't sound that pleasent either...

Anyway, thanks for the update.


----------



## tellner (Nov 8, 2007)

My father performed hundreds, maybe thousands of vasectomies over the course of a long career as a urologist. From what he said aspirin and maybe an icepack for a day is all that most people need. The anticipation is, as you say, much worse than the reality. He spent a lot of time putting guys at ease before the procedure.

Of course, there was the German patient. After prepping him, when he was approaching with cold steel, my dad said conversationally "Ich bein Jude."


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Nov 9, 2007)

Yep. And you know what, I'm looking forward to no more contraceptives, no more pills, contraptions and worry. The discomfort is a small price to pay.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 9, 2007)

tellner said:


> My father performed hundreds, maybe thousands of vasectomies over the course of a long career as a urologist. From what he said aspirin and maybe an icepack for a day is all that most people need. The anticipation is, as you say, much worse than the reality. He spent a lot of time putting guys at ease before the procedure.
> 
> Of course, there was the German patient. After prepping him, when he was approaching with cold steel, my dad said conversationally "Ich bein Jude."


Aw, man! That was just cold...funny, but cold.

I had mine done the old fashioned way, no air gun.  I actually got to kinda sit up and watch the procedure.  Interesting.  The anesthesia didn't wear off til I got home so I drove myself.  A bag of frozen peas works great to help with swelling and advil was the only pain killer I needed.  I had mine done on a friday and was back to work driving a truck on monday.  No problems.  Best thing about it is, as Blotan said, no more worries about contraception.  Do you have any idea what that does for spontaneity?


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm gonna print this thread and give it to my husband. 


			
				upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> "sliceonmynutsaphobia"


:lfao::rofl:


----------



## crushing (Nov 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *upnorthkyosa* 
_"sliceonmynutsaphobia"_


LOL!

Some interesting snippets of information in this thread.

For me, the anxiety (aka sliceonmynutsaphobia) leading up was much worse than the procedure.  I took it easy for a few days and was fine.  Everyone once in a while I would have a dull achiness, but that went away after a couple weeks.

Prior to the operation the doctor did share a couple horror stories that included people doing really stupid stuff right after the procedure, such as riding a bicycle home from the vasectomy and another person jumping down from a flat bed truck and jarring the junk.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Nov 9, 2007)

My biggest issue is laying off working out for a week. I dont feel that bad but I dont want that to fool me.


----------



## tellner (Nov 9, 2007)

Good plan, BH. One of the guys in our Silat class was a Physician's Assistant back in the day. A couple days after his vasectomy he was feeling pretty good and did a heavy workout. 

At least now when people try to brag about how tough they are he can always shut them up with the story about how he had to re-sew his own vasectomy incision.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Nov 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *upnorthkyosa* 
_"sliceonmynutsaphobia"_


LOL!

I wont say I wasnt anxious before the event because I was, bit I looked at it as a test of courage. If its something you want to do, dont let fear stop you.


----------



## RED (Nov 13, 2007)

I had one in the spring of '94. The lady Urologist assured me it was a rutine operation. And it was for the most part. I dropped my pants to me ankles and I layed spread out on the table in all my glory. Once I got the local shot the Interns or residents or what ever you call them showed up to see how it's done. The interesting thing that I remember the most is the smell and I swear there was smoke rising up from my balls as the Dr. cauterised the ends of the vascdefrence. But she tied the ends off And 45 mins after I dropped my pants the doctor showed me the 1/2'' section she removed from each nut and all that good stuff. I went to the local mall later that day. No problems. A Month or so later I took the sample in. Every thing was good. My daughter was born Dec. '95. I went back to another doctor and went through the proceedure again. This time I was off my feet a couple of weeks. It felt like I was getting my intestines ripped out. The doctor couldn't give me a reason but he said that one of the tubes had miraculously grown back together. (If you want a girl get the left nut cut ) My wife had her tubes tied too. And by the way she is my daughter. My wife did pray for a blue eyed blond haired girl while she was pregnant with our middle child...Zach.


----------

